# Kona Stinky Five??



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

im buying a kona stinky five this weekend for a trade for one of my bike and $200. i havent been able to find much on the five...all i found out was that it was a mid year release in 2001 (if im right...). 

does anyone know anything more? aka, travel, durability? and only the frame...everything else is upgraded...


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

5 in. of travel


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

oh. dang. you sure? im still pretty happy with that buy i was expecting something in the 6-7 range...


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

I think it was five. the stinky came in three different frames, each offering a different amount of travel. the five was eventually replaced by the dawg.


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

08nwsula said:


> I think it was five. the stinky came in three different frames, each offering a different amount of travel. the five was eventually replaced by the *dawg*.


and by the coiler*


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

I had a stinky-five for about 7-8 years and it was a great bike..
Yes it's 5 inches of travel but if you look around you may find after market rocker plates
made by Dangerboy or BETD..
I had the dangerboy plates giving it 7 inches of travel along with a 7" Monster T fork
and that was a killer combo 
I actually loved the rasta paint job too 

great frame and it can take quite a beating ....

you are correct on the year too they were like 2000.5

I liked the bike so much I replaced it with another stinky


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Do the Dangerboy plates allow you to put in a longer shock as well? Seems like the leverage ratio would be really high with 7 inches of travel otherwise.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

nope not a longer shock..
I was worried about the ratio at first but the Fox RC you see on that bike NEVER had any problems at all.....
I rode that bike hard for along time too !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

It's not so much the durability of the shock as it is the quality of the travel. 2 inches of stroke for 7 inches of suspension seems pretty extreme. Who knows though, maybe it would ride fine.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> Do the Dangerboy plates allow you to put in a longer shock as well? Seems like the leverage ratio would be really high with 7 inches of travel otherwise.


all you need to do is up the spring weight...

all in all the 5 inches was good enough and doesn't need to be upgraded....I went to the BETD plates and in my opinion if you need more travel then buy a new bike....


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> all you need to do is up the spring weight...
> 
> all in all the 5 inches was good enough and doesn't need to be upgraded....I went to the BETD plates and in my opinion if you need more travel then buy a new bike....


yea I had to up the spring around 100lbs...
The plates also raise your bottom bracket height and messes
with your head angle...If you look close you'll notice I
ran a 24" rear wheel to compensate this...

all in all I loved the bike set-up like in the picture...
again it served me well for along time(it's still being ridden just by a new rider in CT.)


----------



## NEstinkyrider (Sep 10, 2007)

I had the 2001.5 stinky five. it was a coffee/maroonish color and came standard with 5" of travel. I also put aftermarket plates on the bike that gave it 5.9, 6.5 or 7" of travel. The 7" option required a longer 8.752.75" shock. This kept the leverage ratio low. 

I loved that bike and beat the crap out of it for 6 years... now my brother rides it and it's still going strong.

The plates were made by a guy on this forum: Zedro.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

NEstinkyrider said:


> I
> 
> The plates were made by a guy on this forum: Zedro.


yeah ,...what ever happen to Zedro....very knowledgeable guy


----------



## mtbchad (Jul 24, 2007)

I am riding a Stinky Five right now. I bought it used in 2005 and it's been my only bike ever since. This thing is absolutely indestructible. I'm running it with a '03 Z1 FR fork and the original Fox Van R shock in back (switching it out for a Manitou Swinger Air 4 way next week to shave some weight and update the shock). I just got back from riding it at the competition loops in McDowell Mtns, AZ.

Does anyone know if the DangerBoy upgrades are still available from anywhere? I assume you can't get them from Kona, right? I've got new bearings for the frame coming into LBS this coming week and would consider upgrading the arms at the same time if I could find them.

Thanks,
C


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbchad said:


> I
> 
> Does anyone know if the DangerBoy upgrades are still available from anywhere? I assume you can't get them from Kona, right? I've got new bearings for the frame coming into LBS this coming week and would consider upgrading the arms at the same time if I could find them.
> 
> ...


honestly it is not worth getting the longer travel linkage arms....better to just sell the frame and get a later style kona....

linkage was about 300 bucks when I bought them...You will need to replace the spring too....if I had it all over to do it again I wouldn't buy the linkage arms


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

You can still find Dangerboy plates on Ebay from time to time.


----------



## mtbchad (Jul 24, 2007)

Good to know. Thanks for the heads up on that. I'm looking into a new bike now but I just don't have the money so I'm trying to squeeze another 6-12 mos out of my beloved Stinky.


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

Bump!

I'm in the process of getting a maroon 2001.5 (?) Stinky Five. Is this the one known as "limited edition?" Looks just like this but a larger frame:










This will be my heavy duty XC/AM bike. Little to no FR/DH at all. It's been partially upgraded with a newer fork and wheels. I'd like to eventually add a little more travel and drop some weight - I'd love to get it under 30# if possible (hard to do without huge $) or at least well under 35#.

As for the travel - I'm thinking of adding an air/platform shock of slightly longer E2E and stroke. I believe the leverage ratio is 2.5:1 for a 7.875 x 2.0.

2.5:1 x 2.0 = 5 inches travel (stock)
2.5:1 x 2.25 = 5.625 inches travel (numerous Specialized take-off shocks)
2.5:1 x 2.5 = 6.25 inches travel >>> would require 8.0 x 2.5 shock.

8.0 E2E - 7.875 E2E = .125 longer shock x 2.5 ratio = pushes rear axle down .3125, raises BB a bit.

At some point, I'd also consider a 150-160mm fork like a RS Sektor (so light!!!) which would keep the steering from getting too twitchy and keep the travel balanced. I'm 6'1 240 at the moment, so between my bulk and setting the sag, the small BB elevation should be negligible.

It's an XL frame, so there's a lot of room for longer shocks and travel. My only concern would be the upper shock / forward link pivot might travel too far and curve back into the seat tube or the rate could start to drop too much at the end of the stroke (though that might be an advantage with a progressive air shock...).

Thoughts?

Also, does anyone know the original component spec for this bike? Looks like a Marzocchi EXR, Hayes 9's, maybe XT/LX tranny, etc. What about bike weight?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

think this is what your looking for........http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2001&Brand=Kona&Model=Stinky&Type=bike


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

Close, but my bike came with discs and I think a higher parts spec. I couldn't find it on Bikepedia using Kona Stinky as search terms. 

No biggie - I'm actually more curious about folks' thoughts on the suspension mods. I know people have used dual-crown forks and other heavy-duty items on these frames. So I'm not worried about strength, just utility as a heavy XC / AM bike, mostly as concerns the rear shock. 

I want the bike to be a "Kona Pitch" for me for the next few years - medium weight, strong, versatile, etc. I think I'll go XPosting in the Kona forum.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Mr fuzz,....honestly if I was going to use the bike for light dh and am then I wouldn't get the plates...plates were a waste money and I rode dh which needed the extra travel

I would not mess with the geometry either......I would keep the shock with same eye to eye......I would definitely put an air shock on it, lighter cranks like xt's and a lighter wheel set. I ran a jr t on mine but I would look for a fork......stock forks were heavy...get a lighter fork......good luck.... I had a 2002....great bike but mine weighed 42 pounds...to pedal up and around it would have been nice to have that bike at 33 or so which would easily be done with what I mentioned above


----------



## coiler_guy (Dec 20, 2005)

I just wanted to pipe up and say the BETD plates are a waste of money. I had a 2004 coiler (5 inch travel) which i rode in bike parks. It was great. I thought it'd be even better with more travel so I bought the BETD plates. Wow, what garbage. don't waste your money. you'd be better off spending the money on a better shock with stock plates than wasting it on the BETD plates.


----------

